# Would you eat your own dog if you were dying of hunger?



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

The other day I was watching "I shouldn't be alive" and this guys was lost in Amazon wilderness with his dog, after being stuck there for 3 weeks towards the end he killed his dog and ate him. Would you do the same? Please don't say depends how long you weren't eating, just yes or no.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

No - his companionship and support are worth more than a meal or two.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i probably wouldn't because i'm not very fond
of German food.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I just couldn't. I think of him as a family member! However, I'd probably eat _your _dog!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

stacey_eight said:


> I just couldn't. I think of him as a family member! However, I'd probably eat _your _dog!


 
stay away from me!!!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

julie87 said:


> stay away from me!!!


 I kid! I kid! Or do I?...


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

stacey_eight said:


> I just couldn't. I think of him as a family member! However, I'd probably eat _your _dog!


:spittingcoffee:good one!!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

If I was truly in a horrible, life or death situation with my family where the choice was eat my dog or watch my family starve to death, yes I would. I cant really imagine what that situation would be. If was just me and the dog in such a situation, I would try to eat what ever else I could first, including vegetation and bugs and worms and grubs to survive.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, we now have our first "yes" vote lets just say the dog park, will be a lot creepier from now on and not because dogs bite... lol


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

you asked, but I dont go to the dog park. Dont worry.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> If I was truly in a horrible, life or death situation with my family where the choice was eat my dog or watch my family starve to death, yes I would. I cant really imagine what that situation would be. If was just me and the dog in such a situation, I would try to eat what ever else I could first, including vegetation and bugs and worms and grubs to survive.


 
It is hard to imagine but people do crazy things when they are in survival mode, including eating humans it probably depends how desperate you are and how close to death. This guy in the show killed his dog and couple of days later he was rescued.... and after eating his dog he threw up everything because his body couldn't digest it, so you really can't wait long until you have to make that decision...watching that show made me think how often people go on hikes with their dogs and how badly things could end even if you are prepared. I think the hardest part of this situation is the killing of the dog rather than eating... but thats just my opinion, I don't know what I would do.. I don't have kids but If I had to make a decision I would put my kid as priority.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

No one has been in this situation and can't really answer it. It's easy to stick to your morals when well fed and warm inside your house. People (and all animals) do crazy, desperate things when faced with imminent demise. Hey, maybe your dog will eat you first, then at least you won't have to worry about eating your best friend.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

while no I"ve never been in this situation and hope to god never to be, I can answer this, I would never ever kill my dog to eat it.. If I could even get past the part of killing it, which I doubt, I just couldn't eat it..so I would most likely starve.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

My human family (children and husband) are more important to me than my dogs will ever be. If you had asked me this question before I had kids and was married, my answer would have been different.

A "meal or two" when it's a good protein meal like meat can sustain you for quite some time, we aren't just talking lunch or dinner for one day. You could last another week if you had good hydration and a couple good protein meals. And if you could keep the meat edible for a few days, you could last even longer if you spaced out the meals a couple days apart. So yes, I would kill my dog(s) if I was starving because any time bought to bring the search party to me (or get me out of there on my own) to get me home to my family is worth it.

My children having a mother is a much stronger bond that my dogs will ever be.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Id do what I had to to survive


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I ate my dog, what would I eat after that? If my dog were my last option, I'd rather starve and let the dog live...
And the fact that the dog would obviously be starving as well/so I'd be the one who'd be eaten.
Kacie, my rescue was abandoned with a cat when her owner moved away. I am really surprised she didn't kill and eat that cat(maybe she couldn't catch it). After 5 days, I'm sure she felt starved as did that poor cat.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, stepped into this thread and stepping out


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

If he died first -yes
If my children were going to die - yes

Otherwise -no

The fact that I was the only girl that went with my uncle's boyscout troop every camp out means this question would probably not pop up for me.

I would make snares to try to catch rabbits or rats and I can build a fire in pretty bad conditions. I also know which vegetation is poisonous and which I can eat. I can skin a rabbit faster than any guy I know (and 90% of them don't know how to skin a rabbit)

I think every young boy or girl should be in girl/boy scouts. Girl scouts is kinda wimpy though, which is why I tagged along with boy scouts.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

If they died first then yes but I wouldn't kill them to eat them. 

Now if there happened to be another person in this scenario that I really didn't like, I'd probably kill them and eat them.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Such a bizarre question. How would I know what I would do if faced with that kind of decision?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't decide which is more disturbing, the shoot your dog thread or the eat your dog one.
Wondering what is prompting these topics...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i probably wouldn't because i'm not very fond
> of German food.


 
:rofl:.........no, I couldn't


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think if I was alone, I wouldn't consider it. Just wouldn't be in my nature. But if I were with someone else, I'd be concerned for them and would consider it. 

Note to self: When going on a wilderness adventure take Lonestar with you. He'll pick up and bring back anything that walks, runs, flies or crawls I'll never starve.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Here's your simple answer...NO


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I would eat my dog if it really came down to it. But I am a prepper. I stock food, ammunition and clothes for the "rainy" season. I see EVERYTHING as multipurpose including neighbors. If I was that hard up, things have gotten REALLY bad because I already have food saved.

Im not talking about "Oh honey I dont know what to have for dinner, we're out of turkey meat"... "ok baby, get the dog." We are talking real starvation where you could die any day.

At the end of the day the ONLY thing that matters is God and my family.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Narny said:


> I would eat my dog if it really came down to it. But I am a prepper. I stock food, ammunition and clothes for the "rainy" season. I see *EVERYTHING as multipurpose including neighbors*.


Ummm...are you saying you'd eat your neighbors? I'm just askin' because we're neighbors.....


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I made the shoot your dog thread and I was just wanted to know how common it still was to use that method of putting a dog down after a client came in my store telling me that he puts his dogs down like that.




Sunflowers said:


> I can't decide which is more disturbing, the shoot your dog thread or the eat your dog one.
> Wondering what is prompting these topics...


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Ummm...are you saying you'd eat your neighbors? I'm just askin' because we're neighbors.....


LOL No, I just meant that while you may be my friend you are also a guard or a part of a hunting party or what have you. Multipurpose.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

NO for me!

Kyleigh has such a high prey drive, that I'm pretty sure between the two of us we could catch something for us to eat!

I know all kinds of plants / food so unless I was in the desert with virtually nothing but sand, I'd be ok ... and so would the dog ... they are predators ... and I'm pretty sure her will to survive would be stronger than mine.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Narny said:


> LOL No, I just meant that while you may be my friend you are also a guard or a part of a hunting party or what have you. Multipurpose.


Whew..I was just askin' cuz I'm on the heavy side. I could feed a family for days.....


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

My longest fast lasted a week (gave up on the 7th night). My grandparents fasted for religious reasons and I would fast along with them just to see how long I would last. The mental aspect is far worse than any physical pain one could feel. In fact, after day 3 or so, I hardly even felt anything - lightheaded, peaceful and almost euphoric at times. It was more that dull and gnawing feeling in my mind that haunted me more than any growling in my stomach. I appreciate a live dog that comes with so many positive emotional aspects crucial for survival over momentary physical sustenance. That's just me. The mental and emotional benefits I get from my dog is greater than a meal or two that could possibly sustain me for an additional few days. More than likely the sudden novel, high protein meat meal would make me sick (I am a vegetarian) and I would end up wasting most of the nutrients via vomiting or diarrhea. Even rationally speaking, what is the point? As Jane said, what happens after that? What do you do now? I would rather starve to death with my dog by my side, than live and face the unforgiving elements by myself.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Whew..I was just askin' cuz I'm on the heavy side. I could feed a family for days.....


:rofl:

Well now that you put it that way, whats your number? oke: I might could work something out lol. Got to have dog food :rofl:.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lilie said:


> Whew..I was just askin' cuz I'm on the heavy side. I could feed a family for days.....


:help: :spittingcoffee:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think it's a bit funny that folks say "no" because of the companionship...but did not stop to think the dog will be eating_ you_ should you die first!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I think it's a bit funny that folks say "no" because of the companionship...but did not stop to think the dog will be eating_ you_ should you die first!


So what? I have the capacity for higher reasoning. My dog does not. So if he acts true to his nature, I would not fault him for it. I would just be glad my death could serve a purpose if that is the case!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

qbchottu said:


> My longest fast lasted a week (gave up on the 7th night). My grandparents fasted for religious reasons and I would fast along with them just to see how long I would last. The mental aspect is far worse than any physical pain one could feel. In fact, after day 3 or so, I hardly even felt anything - lightheaded, peaceful and almost euphoric at times. It was more that dull and gnawing feeling in my mind that haunted me more than any growling in my stomach. I appreciate a live dog that comes with so many positive emotional aspects crucial for survival over momentary physical sustenance. That's just me. The mental and emotional benefits I get from my dog is greater than a meal or two that could possibly sustain me for an additional few days. More than likely the sudden novel, high protein meat meal would make me sick (I am a vegetarian) and I would end up wasting most of the nutrients via vomiting or diarrhea. Even rationally speaking, what is the point? As Jane said, what happens after that? What do you do now? I would rather starve to death with my dog by my side, than live and face the unforgiving elements by myself.


The point is that if you are lost in the mountains and a search party is searching for you, if you die on day 7 and they find you on day 8 you'd wish you ate your dog and survived that extra time. If you make it a week, and eat a few good meals, you could make it at least a few more days if not another week. It buys time.

Now as some are talking about "end of the world dooms day" scenario I suppose I'd still eat my dogs (well, our family would), but it would be a bit more disheartening to simply be buying time for nothing as opposed to buying time lost in the wilderness while a search party is trying to track you down.

I would personally rather not starve to death with my dog by my side. I'd rather live, have a dead half eaten dog, and go home to my children and husband.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't wish for anything. I told you what I would do, why are you trying to convince me otherwise haha

You would do one thing. I would do another.That is why we have the poll, no?  
I am glad you have reasons for your decision, just as I have reasons for mine. I won't change my mind and you won't change yours. But I still respect your choice 

This is all the time I will waste on this pretend scenario - back to real life now!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'll just call Lilie! This thread is just too disturbing....


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Weirdest question ever. I don't think any of us really know unless we were in that desperate of a situation. But of course right now I would say no. I don't think I could do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Psst...capone...your dog would barely make an appetizer, let alone a meal! 
(sorry, yes I have a weird/black sense of humor)

Speaking of which, would we be having this conversation on a Chihuahua message board??


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Psst...capone...your dog would barely make an appetizer, let alone a meal!
> (sorry, yes I have a weird/black sense of humor)
> 
> Speaking of which, would we be having this conversation on a Chihuahua message board??


Bahaha. She'd be my appetizer. I'll save my pit/mastiff for the main course  he does need to lose a few!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I dunno... I might go for some chihuahua burrito 
But I would NEVER be able to eat Koda. In fact, she would probably be catching food


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think my dog would be likely to help me survive in many situations (especially if its just me and him or her alone) so that would be a bad idea anyway...
Anyway I don't think I could ever do it, to me it would be like eating a family member.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My Cairn Terriers would be supplying me with all the rabbits and squirrels I could possibly want, they are major killers, no way would I ever kill and eat my dogs.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

No need to eat Kaylee she is a excellent grub, bug, mole hunter. Excellent source of protein when you cant find game animals. Plus there are plenty of things we can hunt in our area such as deer, rabbit, muskrat, possum, etc... I would eat another human first and share it with my dog!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I would.... if it meant I stood a chance of making it out by doing so and getting back to my kids and DH.
Now, if I didn't have them, my answer would be no.

Naturally I would look for bugs and other stuff first...

I have a REALLY fast metabolism and constantly have to eat to maintain my weight and energy level so friends and family always tease me and say they hope they never get lost in the woods with me since I'd be trying to eat them on the first day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

omg, that's hilarious, but i'm not a neighbor. :laugh:



Narny said:


> I would eat my dog if it really came down to it. But I am a prepper. I stock food, ammunition and clothes for the "rainy" season. I see EVERYTHING as multipurpose including neighbors.





Lilie said:


> >>>> Ummm...are you saying you'd eat your neighbors? I'm just askin' because we're neighbors.....<<<< [/QUOTE]


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

and the winner is!!!



KayleeGSD said:


> No need to eat Kaylee she is a excellent grub, bug, mole hunter. Excellent source of protein when you cant find game animals. Plus there are plenty of things we can hunt in our area such as deer, rabbit, muskrat, possum, etc...
> 
> >>>> I would eat another human first and share it with my dog!<<<<


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mmm Shepherd pie, Pup roast, Jerked dog .
Joking aside there are cultures , both modern and ancient , where dog is on the menu daily . 
You don't think this did not happen in post war europe. 
meanwhile the dog is eyeing your soft little self - haha , without any moral dilema . Cats, don't even wait till your a goner , lay down long enough and they start nibbling your nose.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

MOST people aren't going to die in a week or two. Your average adult could easily last a month without food (So long as you have WATER, food is actually not overly important in a time of crisis) and in the Amazon there has to be SOMETHING to eat. If you're that useless at creating tools or traps then you don't need to be wandering off alone in the first place.

I personally never would put myself in an area that I could get lost that isn't filled with food sources. IE. I'd never hike the desert.  If I got lost I'd probably be in a forest of some sort and I know plenty of ways to kill animals even without a factory made weapon. So I doubt I'd kill the dog...I won't say there is no situation that I never would but it'd be a pretty hard one to come across because I could get something like a squirrel to hold me over for a couple days...Even small things like frogs would buy you some time.

Should also add most dogs can also hunt for themselves. Put in a situation alone they will hunt for small sources of food such a mice, squirrels, rabbits, ect. I have no doubt my dogs, even little Zoey, would have any trouble finding their own food. Though if I had to pick one who'd eat ME first, I'd put my money on Zoey. LOL!


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> and the winner is!!!



 lol


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

ChancetheGSD said:


> MOST people aren't going to die in a week or two. Your average adult could easily last a month without food (So long as you have WATER, food is actually not overly important in a time of crisis) and in the Amazon there has to be SOMETHING to eat. If you're that useless at creating tools or traps then you don't need to be wandering off alone in the first place.
> 
> I personally never would put myself in an area that I could get lost that isn't filled with food sources. IE. I'd never hike the desert.  If I got lost I'd probably be in a forest of some sort and I know plenty of ways to kill animals even without a factory made weapon. So I doubt I'd kill the dog...I won't say there is no situation that I never would but it'd be a pretty hard one to come across because I could get something like a squirrel to hold me over for a couple days...Even small things like frogs would buy you some time.
> 
> Should also add most dogs can also hunt for themselves. Put in a situation alone they will hunt for small sources of food such a mice, squirrels, rabbits, ect. I have no doubt my dogs, even little Zoey, would have any trouble finding their own food. Though if I had to pick one who'd eat ME first, I'd put my money on Zoey. LOL!


This is simply not accurate. Most humans can not last a month without food, and even if you did somehow by some miracle survive that long, you would die of dehydration or exposure because you'd be so out of sorts you wouldn't be able to stay hydrated properly or seek shelter.

I actually watched a really interesting documentary on the first man to walk the entire length of the amazon river (though he wasn't always river side) and he said he, too, had assumed that given what he'd read, the amazon would be teaming with food sources so they many times were underpacked between supply stops. They were in really bad shape for quite some time and they had a crap ton of equip they were carrying. The amazon unfortunately holds a lot more dangers than it does things that can help you. I'd rather not be lost in the amazon if we get a choice where we get lost. 

As far as people being useless at traps and tools - it's not always about how useful you are, it's about what you have when you get lost. Not everything can be made or created out of nothing.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys if you are disturbed by this question then im sorry you feel that way I didn't mean to cause trauma to anyone  this is just something came to my mind after watching that show. This guy was sick with malaria and for him to trap animals was taking hours. He had no time to sit and wait for food, he needed medical help. He walked for 3 weeks and he lost his supplies while he was rafting after his canoe crashed into a rock. I asked this question because in my mind I just couldn't believe he would rather be alone in Amazon without his best friend. It's not a question wether you are prepared or not, I ment "dying of huger" it doesn't mean your dog hunts for you it means you are dying and your only option is the dog there are no IFs just like the guy in the show. Notice how we can be so judgemental of people but then we do the same thing . Never say never is what comes to mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i doubt if you die on day 7 and they find you on
day 8 you're going to wish you ate your dog.



Rerun said:


> The point is that if you are lost in the mountains and a search party is searching for you,
> 
> >>>> if you die on day 7 and they find you on day 8 you'd wish you ate your dog and survived that extra time.<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

dying of huger is a million times worst than dying of hunger
so you'll do anything.



julie87 said:


> Guys if you are disturbed by this question then im sorry you feel that way I didn't mean to cause trauma to anyone  this is just something came to my mind after watching that show. This guy was sick with malaria and for him to trap animals was taking hours. He had no time to sit and wait for food, he needed medical help. He walked for 3 weeks and he lost his supplies while he was rafting after his canoe crashed into a rock. I asked this question because in my mind I just couldn't believe he would rather be alone in Amazon without his best friend.
> 
> >>>> It's not a question wether you are prepared or not, I ment "dying of huger" <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Most humans can not last a month without food, and even if you did somehow by some miracle survive that long, you would die of dehydration or exposure because you'd be so out of sorts you wouldn't be able to stay hydrated properly or seek shelter.


It's 3s.
3 min. without oxygen, 3 days without water, 3 weeks without food.
Which reminds me, I saw a show the other day where a guy got trapped on an elevator for a 3 day weekend, couldn't reach anyone, and almost died that way!! It could happen! 3 days...no food or water!

In a real life situation, I've actually thought about this - say that no food was able to be delivered anywhere, everything was shut down, no way to get anywhere. So for a period of weeks, perhaps even months, you were without supplies, etc.
The dog food has ran out, and your own food is getting low. 
What would you do? 
I know we all love our dogs and they are a part of the family. 
But if it came down to feeding your dogs your own food stores, or starving and quite possibly starving your kids (for those of us who are parents), would you make the decision to put the dog(s) down so that more of the humans could survive?
Not talking about eating them...but at the very least saving them from the agony of starvation?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, I would kill the dog. In your scenario, I'd still eat them/feed them to the family, not just put them out of their misery and let the meat go to waste. I'm sure many would say they wouldn't. And if that's true, well, survival of the fittest and the circle of life. They'll die since they fed the dog the last bits of food they had left, then their dog will eat them and survive, later be adopted by me, and if the same situation repeats itself in the dogs lifespan, I'll kill the dog and eat it and thank god that the last owner didn't, so I could survive by doing so. Circle of life. 

In all honesty, it's a cold harsh world out there. Most of us luckily don't have to live in that world. But I'm not going to let my children starve to death when I've got hundreds of pounds of perfectly healthy meat walking around the house/backyard that is easy pickings. I think most of those who think their dog is going to be capable of hunting, catching, and killing enough prey to keep them alive are kidding themselves. I want to live in that world. But I don't, I live in the real world where most dogs would die of starvation themselves because they wouldn't be able to adequately hunt and form packs to hunt larger game to stay alive.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's what I'm thinking too, rerun.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I will say, the hard part of the decision would be which one goes first. Do you take the older one, the fattest one because it has the most meat, the skinny one because it'll lose body condition fastest (meanwhile, the fat one won't be so fat anymore). Hard decision.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Am I capable of cannibalism? Well, i have never been engaged in...To say the truth - it's revolting to contemplate such a possibility. And, eating a dog is not much different! Why? Because humans are not the carnivores, meat is not our prime food. Those, who did eat human meat (or their own dog's meat) - starvation must have had an impact on their brain already. How would I know what I'm capable of, if my brain was damaged?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We are omnivores, true. 

But if I was starving to death you'd have a hard time convincing me I ought to eat an apple or a salad over a steak


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

SO and I have discussed this, we're "preppers" and are preparing for living on our own, in the wild, evading capture for a while. He'd like to eat them after they die or shoot them to eat them if we're in a bind, but there's no way I'll allow that. Even if they die, not going there.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If you were starving you would probably want all three.




msvette2u said:


> But if I was starving to death you'd have a hard time convincing me I ought to eat an apple or a salad over a steak


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

It is not unusual , in fact it is part of a strategy , in Antarctic and Artic explorations to have used teams of sled dogs . Along the way the weaker ones were sacrificed to feed both the other dogs and the men . This , done in stages , eventually all the dogs were eaten and the men became the beasts of burden. 
When my son was in high school there was a "educational" tour group that enthused kids to take the trip of a lifetime , the Antarctic , to visit the South Pole . My son being athletic and outdoorsy , and ready to go to university for ecological studies wanted to go . $10,000 - yes -- He tried so hard to convince me - read every book on the subject including books on Shakleton , Amundsen etc. I would skim through these depressing accounts late at night so that I could prepare my self with reasons to - why you are not going -- 

In the magazine Das Schaferhund Magazin nr 36 Dec. 2007, on page 18 (Ein Besuch auf der Siegershau in China) (a visit to the sieger show in China) there is a picture of one of the special meals served up. Can you guess ?

A (boiled?) dogs heat - mouth open , looking jellified with some spinachy gravy . The caption below is --- ohne Worte-- meaning without words -- . I would say so .


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

No, I would probably be the one who cuts off her limbs to feed the dog. They have to eat too.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

carmspack, did you ever notice that on Shackleton's expedition, the cat survived? I was working with the Shackleton exhibition at the Field Museum when I noticed this. Heh


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I couldn't. We go down... we go down together. Even starved and sick, I don't think I could kill my own dog. However, my dogs all would probably hunt with me, and I'm sure I'd find what I need to at least live. If not.... well... that's the end.

Hopefully I'm never in a situation like this.


----------



## WDC (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope. In fact, I would rather die and allow him to survive off of me than the other way around.

Dogs are loving companions. I couldn't just slaughter one of my pups so selfishly. If he died naturally, sure I would eat him if I had to, but never kill.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Nope. Never. First- I could never bring myself to kill either one of them by my hand. 
Second- The guilt and loneliness I would feel after they were gone would devastate me totally and I would not want to eat anyway. We would stick together until the bitter end- one way or another.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A bigger question is "Would your dog eat you first?"


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LMAO ... Probably LOL ...


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

DharmasMom said:


> Nope. Never. First- I could never bring myself to kill either one of them by my hand.
> Second- The guilt and loneliness I would feel after they were gone would devastate me totally and I would not want to eat anyway. We would stick together until the bitter end- one way or another.


Same here. And if I died first, it would be ok by me if my puppy ate me to survive. LOL


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn't ever kill my dogs for food. why? You are stuck somewhere? you have a GSD? prey drive? uhhhhh MAKE THE DOG CATCH YOU FOOD!! LOL

My dogs have brought me Possums, mice, wild turkeys, squirrels. Those sounds much more appetizing then loosing my best friend and a fantastic hunter.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I think I would be better off with my dog, in terms of the protection companionship and potential for catching game we could both eat.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It would depend if I happened to have some mustard with me as well.....


----------



## Mr. Aero (Nov 12, 2012)

I would start with one of his hind legs they seem meaty, and in return I would feed him one of my legs! Haha! How sick!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I voted no, I would search for fruit, seeds, leaves, bugs, and possible animals I know I could take down that live in the Amazon rainforest. I would rather let the dog go off on its own if I get the idea to eat a dog I owned. I watch too many discovery, animal shows not to know what I can find in an environment like the Amazon. I also read up on a lot of nature as well. I would never go into the wild without some type of map even a compass.


----------



## ziegenfarm (Jan 10, 2004)

no. i am resourceful enough that i would find something for both of us to eat


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I wish this thread would be closed so it would go away already.
Every time I think it has, it keeps rearing its ugly head.

There is enough ugliness in the world lately -- we have enough without having to see the dog-eating question at the top of the active thread list, again and again.
Many of us, I think, come here to get a break from the ugliness.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope. No more than I'd eat my brother.. And as the question is posed, it would be pointless either way. Because if it came down to life or death - to eat my dog or starve, that means I have no other food. And once the dog has been digested I'll just starve anyway. I wouldn't kill my dog to survive a few more days. 

And it's not so much that I value his life more than mine. It's loyalty, I wouldn't turn on him like that.. And then if I DID survive somehow by eating him, it's only temporary anyway. 



Sunflowers said:


> I wish this thread would be closed so it would go away already.
> Every time I think it has, it keeps rearing its ugly head.
> 
> There is enough ugliness in the world lately -- we have enough without having to see the dog-eating question at the top of the active thread list, again and again.
> Many of us, I think, come here to get a break from the ugliness.


Perhaps I missed something in the thread where is got ugly.. but would you say the same if this was labelled "Would you rather have ham, or turkey for Thanksgiving?". 
I fail to see the difference except we are bonded to these animals - the dogs I mean.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

It's settled then. We'll kill and eat Julie87's dog now, and have Lilie cold for supper...



*apologies to Monty Python*


----------



## MattLink (Oct 23, 2012)

No chance. For so many reasons, but I'll sum it up to say its not moral to murder a family member. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

There is no possible way I could do that!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I would NEVER even consider it! My dog is part of my family. I love him more than anything. When I get my paychecks I buy his food before I buy groceries for me. I could not eat him!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

No, but I would eat YOUR dog.....hahaha..jk. Wait..is my dog dead? He would prob die before me..Im still kidding..No, I would eat my cats tho...no I wouldnt.. Egads..this is a silly poll. I would feed my husband to my dog.


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

julie87 said:


> stay away from me!!!


AHAHAHA!! This made my day!

HAHA! No i wouldnt eat my dog because she's my family and even if she were dead I would go and bury her.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

NO! NO! NO! Too much like canibalism!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Never it would be like eating one if my kids I would rather bury him in peace and starve to death


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

:O NO! I couldnt ever bring myself to do that, so I guess I would die. Lol.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i probably wouldn't because i'm not very fond
> of German food.


^^This :thumbup:


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

That is way I have this giant belly. So I can survive without eating. I would likely be one of the last people alive in a famine and if I was lost in the wilderness with Fiona I would eat bugs (yuck!) but not her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's an impossible question. We can all answer how we would HOPE we would respond. But none of us have actually ever been on the brink of death due to starvation. 

My honest answer is Yes. I probably would. If the circumstances were so dire that I was about to die, I probably would eat my dog. But it's situational. 

Stranded on an island, like in a bad cartoon, with nothing but a palm tree and a prayer. Yup. But I bet my dog would be fighting me as well. Cause they would be starving too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

**** No....


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

LoL. I couldn't do it. I have enough Emergency supplies to keep all of us well fed for several months, if not longer.

The cats are a different story...


----------



## V_Tess (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't go back and read the whole topic, but there is a great story in one of my textbooks at school about this topic. It is called 'Two Were Left'. It does have a happy ending. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

No, but id eat someone elses lol JK Maybe some cats, it would be just like Chinese food anyway


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Switchblade906 said:


> No, but id eat someone elses lol JK Maybe some cats, it would be just like Chinese food anyway


Okay, this made me laugh out loud. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Mmmmyeaah, no way! Companionship in those types of situations is extremeley valuable. If I were that desperate for food, my first instinct would be to find something that was high in carbohydrates so I could get some energy out of it. Besides, lost in the Amazon wilderness? I'd need the dog to protect me from all the crazy creatures out there! Plus, by keeping the dog alive, the dog could probably kill some small game and feed both of us...


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Uh definitely Not... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

Would you eat your brother? son? daughter?

Anyway, the idea that we must kill animals in a survival situation is a myth. Unless one is trapped in an Arctic snowstorm, there are always weeds, nuts, berries and wild edible roots to eat. (Good idea to get educated beforehand, as to what is edible in your area.)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG! NOT this thread again!
Wish there were a way to put entire threads on ignore.


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Stranded on an island, like in a bad cartoon, with nothing but a palm tree and a prayer.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Islands always have plants to eat.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lealdragon said:


> Islands always have plants to eat.


Yeah, eat a darned coconut and be gone.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahaha, there should be a thread titled *"do you think your dog would eat you if you were both starving?*


----------



## pewellqconnor (May 9, 2013)

Why not if there is no food left in the world? Only if there isn't anything.


----------



## TAN+ZAK (Nov 22, 2012)

It would never come to that with Zak,he is always catching things and giving them to me,he would be delighted if i had to rely on him for food. This week he has given me 3 ducks 1 fox and a pheasent,but he also catches rabbits and mice.I dont actualy eat them but its very kind of him to think of me, lol


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I could never eat Teddy. 

On the other hand, I could do just about anything to save the life of one of my children. Just don't wanna' think about it...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

no, but he could eat me after I die if he wants.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

no, I`d eat the neighbors jack russell


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

APBTLove said:


> Nope. would you say the same if this was labelled "Would you rather have ham, or turkey for Thanksgiving?".
> I fail to see the difference except we are bonded to these animals - the dogs I mean.


Exactly!!! Why is it socially acceptable to kill and eat some animals but not others? It's all arbitrary. Pigs are just as intelligent as dogs. Yeah, no kidding! They can make excellent pets if raised like a pet.

Eating ANY animal is so barbaric! Yes, our ancestors had no choice...they needed to kill animals to survive. But that's no longer true. Eating meat is totally unnecessary. Even the mainstream medical establishment acknowledges this...and study after study shows that vegetarians are generally healthier.

There's enough cruelty in the world that we can do nothing about. Why not make a difference where we can? Eliminating dead animals is such an easy thing to do...much easier nowadays than when I did it 30 years ago...and it's healthier anyway.


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

msvette2u said:


> It's 3s.
> In a real life situation, I've actually thought about this - say that no food was able to be delivered anywhere, everything was shut down, no way to get anywhere. So for a period of weeks, perhaps even months, you were without supplies, etc.
> The dog food has ran out, and your own food is getting low.
> What would you do?
> ...


This whole discussion is so absurd. Wake up, folks!!! There is FOOD out there! LOTS of it!!! There is NO WAY anyone should EVER starve, unless they were in a snowstorm! Get educated NOW on how to forage for wild berries, nuts, greens, seeds, etc. It's all out there, and it's FREE. 

You don't need to kill a family member, sheeeesh.


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah, eat a darned coconut and be gone.


Why do people think they must have meat to survive? Good heavens, if I can survive 30 years without any meat at all, then I think all of you can survive a few days or weeks in a crisis situation.

Anyone who'd rather eat their dog, than just eat plants, doesn't really love their dog.


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

PatchonGSD said:


> If I was truly in a horrible, life or death situation with my family where the choice was eat my dog or watch my family starve to death, yes I would. I cant really imagine what that situation would be. If was just me and the dog in such a situation, I would try to eat what ever else I could first, including vegetation and bugs and worms and grubs to survive.


Finally, someone with some sense! Thank you!!!


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

julie87 said:


> This guy was sick with malaria and for him to trap animals was taking hours. He had no time to sit and wait for food, he needed medical help. He walked for 3 weeks and he lost his supplies while he was rafting after his canoe crashed into a rock. I asked this question because in my mind I just couldn't believe he would rather be alone in Amazon without his best friend. It's not a question wether you are prepared or not, I ment "dying of huger" it doesn't mean your dog hunts for you it means you are dying and your only option is the dog there are no IFs just like the guy in the show. Notice how we can be so judgemental of people but then we do the same thing . Never say never is what comes to mind.


He was starving in the Amazon?? Surrounded by lush plants and he was starving?? Sorry, but that's just stupid. Tragic. and stupid. He was surrounded by tons of food! 

Anyone going on an excursion into the wilderness should learn which plants are edible. That's just common sense. To end up starving, and have to kill a family member, when surrounded by food is just inexcusable.


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

Rerun said:


> I actually watched a really interesting documentary on the first man to walk the entire length of the amazon river (though he wasn't always river side) and he said he, too, had assumed that given what he'd read, the amazon would be teaming with food sources so they many times were underpacked between supply stops. They were in really bad shape for quite some time and they had a crap ton of equip they were carrying. The amazon unfortunately holds a lot more dangers than it does things that can help you. I'd rather not be lost in the amazon if we get a choice where we get lost.


The Amazon IS teeming with food sources! Modern humans are just ignorant of which plants are edible. The natives know. The natives would never starve in the forest or jungle. The idea is absolutely absurd. There is SO MUCH food even here in the US, along the side of the road, in people's lawns, in parks, that a human could easily survive, IF s/he knew which plants to eat. Many valuable weeds (like dandelions) are routinely killed with weed killers because people don't understand how valuable they are as food and medicine.

Food is 1000 times more plentiful in a rainforest! So anyone who dies in a rainforest dies of ignorance, not because of lack of food.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

lealdragon said:


> It's all arbitrary. Pigs are just as intelligent as dogs. Yeah, no kidding! They can make excellent pets if raised like a pet.


I don't eat beef or pork either. If I had to kill the little bit of chicken I eat I would not eat those.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

NO!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Die thread! Die!!! 

This is just too horrible. Why do we think of this stuff. 

If you were on a desert island with 5 people and you were starving to death, would you kill one of the people and eat him? 

Cannibalism has happend in the course of human events. But who goes around worrying about it until they are faced with the unimanginable.

Can someone please pull some politics into this so they will shut it down already???


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Could we maybe talk about the IRS being investigated for targeting of organizations based on their beliefs?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Could we maybe talk about the IRS being investigated for targeting of organizations based on their beliefs?


Organizations and individuals, Yes!

Die thread! Die!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, now they are looking into the EPA doing this, as well.
The House Oversight Committee is busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The IRS sent my parents this nasty-gram saying they did not claim something back in 2011. My mother is convinced they are trying to kill her off by driving her crazy. So far, we haven't been able to find the elusive 1099. 

Maybe the IRS should go after HSUS and PETA, instead of a couple of old people on social security.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Then again, the above is more current events than politics. 
Oh, well.
Die, thread, die!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My mother is in her 70s and sent many hundreds of dollars to the HSUS. She only stopped when I told her what they actually don't do.
They definitely should be investigated!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes they should!

It's funny, but if all the puppy mills closed down, and all the BYBs stopped breeding. HSUS would cease to be. They do not want to cease to be because they have all kinds of people on the payroll. So they actually rely on puppy mills for their livelihood. And so all of what they are doing, is NOT trying to stop puppy mills or BYBs. 

Die thread, Die!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you could eat the IRS, HSUS or PETA, which would you eat?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, isn't this an interesting twist!

Questions Emerge Over HSUS and the IRS Scandal | U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> If you could eat the IRS, HSUS or PETA, which would you eat?


Hmmmm. 

Probably the IRS. Because then I wouldn't have to get my taxes done by the extended October deadline. 

HSUS would probably make me vomit, and PETA would probably poison me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Well, isn't this an interesting twist!
> 
> Questions Emerge Over HSUS and the IRS Scandal | U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance


I hope this isn't shocking you. Yeah it's a scandal. And they are worried about a non-existant 1099. C'mon dudes go for the 148 million dollars! I wonder how much of that money went to political campain contributions.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

stacey_eight said:


> I just couldn't. I think of him as a family member! However, I'd probably eat _your _dog!


This.

My dogs would die to make me happy, and I would do the same, they are my fur children


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

NO! dogs are companions not food my gosh,


----------

